

A Rockstar Programmer Isn't the Same Thing as a Smart Asshole - Andy_Troutman
http://andytroutman.com/articles/2013/01/24/rockstar-programmers-are-not-assholes.html

======
OafTobark
Text size on iPhone makes this site a huge pain to read. Too big...

